# Making a Cage



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have made a cage before, but this time I want to try something new. I'm adding an extra 3 feet topper to my cage and I was wondering what coating I could put on the wire so that itâ€™s protected from pee, water...all I found at the store was "Plasti-Dip", pretty much says what it does and adds a protective plastic coating. Would that be safe? I noticed that a lot of cages do have a plastic coating, but is that a special kind? Also, I have been trying to find Cage clips everywhere for putting the cage together, but I can't seem to find them. Do they go by a different name? I never used them before and on my last cage I never had to use them. Would simple heavy duty tie wraps work :?:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i have no idea look at cages you have and c if it says anywhere what coating they use or try to get in touch with a manufacturor


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i don't know about the coating but a few stratigically placed zip ties and then a few extra ones for extra sercurity if one should be chewed work great. its what i used to tie together my cage expansion. and so far they haven't chewed the ties either. but if they do i have lots of spares to replace with and extras on the cage if they chew one ar two before i see the damage. you can pick them up at any hardware store fairly cheap and plentiful.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Cages have two kinds of coating, usually: powder coating (which you can sometimes get done at car detailing places), and PVC coating. I honestly wouldn't trust "Plasti-Dip."


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Alrighty Thanks Everyone! I'll look up some of those other coatings you mentioned Night. Yeah I wasn't too sure about that Plasti-Dip either.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Powder coating is the stuff you usually find on pet store ferret cages (think SuperPet). It's hard and shiny looking, usually comes in black or white. PVC coating is rubbery and soft - much better suited for ferret cages, since curious ratlets will "test" the coating and sometimes even develop a taste for it  I've seen whole cages stripped of their PVC coating because the rats liked chewing it off so much.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LoL Yeah my boys are deffinantly chewers. Thats why I want to make sure whatever coating I get isnt going harm them.


----------



## nerdchick (Feb 26, 2007)

Powder coating can be a bit expensive. Call around and see what places in your town do it (usually auto places I think, someone correct me if I'm wrong). Usually you can find out when they are doing their whole line of powder coating and ask to get your cage put in at the end. It may end up multi colored or in wacky colors but it should be cheaper because their using the last of their run. I hope I'm making sense. Just ask me to reiterate if I'm senselessly babbling.

-Caty


----------

